# This may be the coolest thing ever - Peja Babooshkah!



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Now You Can Own Your Very Own Peja Stojakovic Babooshkah Doll!

Purchase any Large or X-Large Pizza (no coupons) at any participating Round Table Pizza and receive a set of three Peja Stojakovic Babooshkah Dolls for an additional $4.99 (plus tax) while supplies last. The Russian nesting doll set includes Stojakovic wearing his current home/white “Kings” jersey (large doll), his away/purple “Sacramento” jersey (medium doll) and his “retro” jersey similar to the style worn by the 1975 Kansas City Kings team (small doll).*

http://www.nba.com/kings/strategic_alliances/Get_Your_Peja_Babooshkah-104358-58.html


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I want one


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Doesn't babushka mean....grandma?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> Doesn't babushka mean....grandma?


Yes, it means. But this type of dolls in Russia is called babushka.


----------

